# How screwed up are you??



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv

:-s


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Disorder Rating Information 
Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Very High 
Avoidant: Moderate 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 

I'm a sick puppy...


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Disorder| Rating

Paraniod: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Carlos


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Disorder Rating Information 
Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Low 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Very High
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Paranoid: Very High	
Schizoid: High	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial: High	
Borderline: Low	
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic: High	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Low 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Low 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

Woohoo! I'm officially crazy!

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Andy


----------



## Jeff Kropp (Apr 25, 2004)

Paranoid:Low
Schizoid:High
Schizotypal:Moderate
Antisocial:Low
Borderline:Low
Histrionic:High
Narcissistic:Moderate
Avoidant:High
Dependent:Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive:Moderate

Well, I hope this means I'm at least unique.
___
Jeff


----------



## Robert B (May 25, 2004)

My suspensions have been proven correct. I AM officially crazy.

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Oh well...

Robert (bobo31)


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Low 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## SpaZtik (Sep 19, 2004)

paranoid:low
schizoid:moderate
schizotypal:high
antisocial:low
borderline:low
histrionic:moderate
narssistic:low
avoidant:low
dependant:moderate
obssesive-compulsive:moderate


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Hummm, can't be right, I *know *I ain't right and am quite crazy in many areas. Anyone that wears a grass skirt and a hoocha hat to teach photosynthesis just ain't right.

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

